# Pool Cue pen



## rtgleck (Apr 17, 2007)

Finally finished my take on a pool cue pen.   Didn't turn out to bad for a first time.  Gotta few things to work on, but I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Draken (Apr 17, 2007)

Neat idea and cool execution.  How long is it overall?


----------



## rtgleck (Apr 17, 2007)

Overall it's about 10" long, the pen part is just at 6 1/2".   Still fits right to actually use, though I doubt I will.   []


----------



## JimGo (Apr 17, 2007)

That is sweet Randy - nice job!


----------



## huntersilver (Apr 17, 2007)

awesome looking pen!!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 17, 2007)

Very clever design and interpretation. Rack it up and call it a winner.

[8]Peter-[8]


----------



## pete00 (Apr 17, 2007)

clever and looks good...great job


----------



## TAld (Apr 17, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## Verne (Apr 17, 2007)

Very nice. A Baron ?

Vern


----------



## thewishman (Apr 17, 2007)

That looks like the perfect cue for a certain Seinfeld episode. Much better than using a baton.[]

Great segmenting and creative thinking.

Chris


----------



## laurie sullivan (Apr 17, 2007)

now thats a cool pen. perfect desk pen. really really cool.

laurie


----------



## gmcnut (Apr 17, 2007)

Rack 'em up! [8] Very Kewl!


----------



## angboy (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice- so where'd you get the pool cue? I like the idea and the way they look, but haven't been able to find any cues!


----------



## rtgleck (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey everyone, thanks for the comments, should have left a few more details, but was kind of in a hurry. 

  Yep, the pen is a Baron guts in it.   I didn't actually use a pool cue to start, made this all from scratch (learned some pool cue techniques).   The Black is Ebony, the White diamond is Ivory scrap from a pool cue maker.   It will likely end up being a desk pen, but I'm working on making a nice Pool Table case for it.  Really set it off.   Again appreciate the comments, was fun to make.


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 18, 2007)

[8] in the side pocket! [8D] Super-nice pen.

Gary


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice job, great pen.


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 18, 2007)

I like it, nice job !  substitutes for orchestrating an orchestra too !


----------



## denoto (Apr 20, 2007)

Cool idea, I like it.


----------

